# Régler un écran sans l'OSD ??



## piercemac (11 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'ai récemment cherché, sur le marché, un écran plat pour remplacer mon écran CTR de PC.


Et j'ai trouvé l'écran parfait (qui me convient) chez Boulanger : SyncMaster 970p de Samsung.


Seulement voilà, celui-ci, bien qu'étant indiqué sur le site de samsung comme possédant 

un moyen de réglage par OSD (accès par les boutons de l'écran, je suppose), ne 

possède qu'un logiciel compatible Windows . Il sert à parament pour tout les réglages de 

l'écran y compris contraste et luminosité puisque l'écran n'est muni d'aucun autre bouton 

que celui de marche-arrêt. Et ce logiciel n'existe pas sous mac.


Pour moi, pouvoir régler le contraste et la luminosité est éssentiel, et même si cela ne se 

fait pas directement par des boutons de l'écran (à cause de l'absence d'OSD), il est 

souvent nécessaire et essentiel de pouvoir régler l'écran au moins avec un logiciel.


Alors connaissez vous un moyen d'accéder à ces réglages sur un mac ; un logiciel 

"générique", pas forcément créé par Samsung (qui à ma connaissance n'en propose 

pas), et qui permettrait de remplacer l'OSD accessible par les boutons de n'importe quel 

écran qui en est normalement muni???


Merci d'avance .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

piercemac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai récemment cherché, sur le marché, un écran plat pour remplacer mon écran CTR de PC.
> 
> ...




as tu essayé par préférences > moniteur > étalonner ? Tu devrais obtenir quelque chose.


----------



## piercemac (11 Juillet 2006)

Oui, mais ces r&#233;galges proposent un calibrage du contraste et de la luminosit&#233; par les 

touches de l'&#233;cran....or il n'y en a pas sur cet &#233;cran ; et c'est justement &#224; ces deux 

r&#233;glages que je veux acc&#233;der.


Donc, il me faut un moyen d'acc&#232;s logiciel pour tous les r&#233;glages de l'&#233;cran, y compris le 

contraste et la luminosit&#233;, comme celui de samsung. Mais lui n'est que compatible PC.


Connaissez vous un logiciel de r&#233;glages d'&#233;cran *complet* (avec contraste et luminosit&#233; surtout)  

pour mac et compatible  avec cet &#233;cran : SyncMaster 970p?


Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

L&#224;, tu en demande beaucoup, non ? Sauf informations dont je ne dispose pas, ces r&#233;glages ne sont pas standard, et les fabricants se retranchent derri&#232;re le secret industriel pour ne pas en divulguer les caract&#233;ristiques, donc, si le fabriquant ne fournit pas le logiciel ad&#233;quat, je crains que tu ne doive te limiter aux r&#233;glages de bases fournis par Mac OS X.


----------



## piercemac (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu en demande beaucoup, non ?



  Désolé, si je poste sur ce forum, c'est que je ne savais pas:rose: 



> Sauf informations dont je ne dispose pas, ces réglages ne sont pas standard



Là tu me fais halluciner. Ces réglages sont parmis les plus répandus et sont accéssibles sur 

presque tous les écrans par touches directes. D'autant plus que ce n'est pas un entrée de 

gamme, je trouve insencé que le constructeur n'est pas mis avec un moyen de le régler, 

autrement que sous Windows. A part si samsung croit que Windows est le centre du 

monde .



> si le fabriquant ne fournit pas le logiciel adéquat, je crains que tu ne doive te limiter aux réglages de bases fournis par Mac OS X.



Bon, bin merci pour l'info.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

piercemac a dit:
			
		

> L&#224; tu me fais halluciner. Ces r&#233;glages sont parmis les plus r&#233;pandus et sont acc&#233;ssibles sur
> 
> presque tous les &#233;crans par touches directes. D'autant plus que ce n'est pas un entr&#233;e de
> 
> ...



La mode est au "tout logiciel", donc &#224; la suppression des boutons. Par ailleurs, un certain nombre de fabricants (pas seulement d'&#233;cran) pensent que d&#233;velopper les pilotes Mac ne vaut pas le coup vu le peu de perspectives de ventes, ils pensent, &#224; tort ou &#224; raison, que le co&#251;t de ce d&#233;veloppement ne serait pas amorti par les ventes (pour prendre l'exemple de Samsung et ton &#233;cran, la bonne question &#224; se poser est "combien d'utilisateurs Mac vont en acheter, sachant que sur ce march&#233;, Samsung est tr&#232;s loin d'&#234;tre en position dominante ?"). 

Bien sur, ceux qui sont en position dominante sur ce march&#233; ont bien du, un jour ou l'autre, apporter une r&#233;ponse diff&#233;rente &#224; cette question ...


----------



## Andine (18 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

Je rencontre les mêmes problèmes. On vient de m'offrir un écran Samsung Syncmaster 971P... un bô kdo..... Installation rapide, moniteur reconnu par le Mac sans aucun problème
Sauf que bien sûr lui non plus n'a pas de boutons de réglages, ni menu OSD...
Donc impossible de l'étalonner... :mouais: 
Auriez-vous depuis trouver un gestionnaire qui permettrait de régler ces moniteurs ?
J'ai une carte vidéo NVidia GeForce4 Ti 4600. N'existerait-il pas un soft-gestionnaire de la carte qui permettrait de modifier et gérer l'affichage de l'écran ?
J'ai vu que ça existait sur PC avec une carte NVidia...
J'ai recherché sans trouver... mais peut-être auriez vous une idée ?  
Merci d'avance pour toute info
Bonne journée


----------



## Zyrol (18 Décembre 2006)

Vous pouvez toujours aller faire un tour sur le site de samsung pour leur envoyer un petit mail en leur expliquant l'existence de Mac os X.

Meme s'ils n'apportent pas de solution imm&#233;diate, si chaque utilisateur mac os x envoie un mail, &#231;a les fera peut &#234;tre reflechir...


----------



## Andine (19 Décembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> Vous pouvez toujours aller faire un tour sur le site de samsung pour leur envoyer un petit mail en leur expliquant l'existence de Mac os X.
> 
> Meme s'ils n'apportent pas de solution immédiate, si chaque utilisateur mac os x envoie un mail, ça les fera peut être reflechir...





 Bonjour Zyrol et merci pour ta réponse.

Seulement j'ai déjà contacté Samsung pour ça.... m'ont bien confirmé par email hier que:
"Solution" : les logiciels n'existaient que pour Windows..... 

Non seulement ils ont eu le culot de mettre "Solution".... pour ne pas m'en donner une...
mais en plus, ils n'ont pas répondu à ma question.... comment faire autrement....

Puisqu'ils me demandaient dans le mail.... mon degré de satisfaction suite à leur réponse..... je me suis permis de leur répondre  et de reposer ma question....  Même si j'ai bien compris que je n'ai rien à attendre de leur part ! Comme tu dis, il faut au moins remonter l'information.... La plateforme Mac existe ! 

Pour ça que je demandais ici si quelqu'un avait trouvé un moyen de faire les réglages autrement depuis ??? Je renouvelle ma question..... avec peu d'espoir... 
J'ai vu sur PC que les cartes NVidia disposaient d'un soft qui permettait de gérer l'écran... Cela existerait-il  pour Mac ? J'ai une Geforce4 Ti 4600...

Merci d'avance si kk1 a une idée... 
@+


----------



## chartz (24 Décembre 2006)

Mais si, mais si, le logiciel existe !! Je poss&#232;de moi-m&#234;me un 970P !

Il existe pour PPC et Macintel (sauf Mini Intel) et fonctionne !
Juste un peu lent car en Java.

http://www.samsung.com/Products/Monitors/magictune/magictune_05s.htm

Joyeux No&#235;l donc !!

(Et moralit&#233; : ne pas juger sans savoir).


----------



## vincetlse (2 Janvier 2007)

effectivement, il suffit de télécharcher le logiciel Magic Tune pour OS X sur le site de Samsung.

Les personnes de la hot line en France sont indéniablement incompétentes et ne connaissent que le monde PC !

par contre pour le passage en mode vertical, rien n'a été prévu pour les macs !

par ailleurs, si quelqu'un peut me dire comment bloquer le pied merdique du 970P qui fait descendre l'écran à chaque fois...


----------



## chartz (2 Janvier 2007)

Chez moi, j'ai une option dans "Moniteurs" qui me permet de pivoter l'image à ma guise (10.4.8 Intel). Mon écran ne descend pas (encore). Il a été fabriqué en octobre 2006, et j'espère que ce problème a été réglé !

Essaye d'ôter les caches en plastique gris sur les côtés du bras articulé : il y a peut-être des vis à resserer...

Bonne année à tous !


----------



## Andine (3 Janvier 2007)

chartz a dit:


> Mais si, mais si, le logiciel existe !! Je possède moi-même un 970P ! Il existe pour PPC et Macintel (sauf Mini Intel) et fonctionne !
> (Et moralité : ne pas juger sans savoir).




Bonjour Chartz

Excuse ma réponse tardive..... quelques jours loin d'Internet oblige ! En tout cas, je te remercie vraiment beaucoup pour cette info.  

 Malheureusement.... l'écran est retourné depuis un bon moment chez le fournisseur.... le délai allait expirer et je n'avais toujours pas eu ni réponse, ni trouvé de solution sur aucun forum ou site Internet et surtout pas sur le site de Samsung.fr !
Même en lançant la recherche de diverses manières sur des moteurs de recherche,  l'info n'est pas remontée*! Car Magic Tune pour mac.... c'est Magic TuneUB..... ou Magic TunePPC !
Pourtant mon compagnon qui m'a aidé à chercher lui aussi, est assez pointu sur ce genre de problème et il lit très bien l'anglais ! Mais pris par le temps.... nous avons finalement renvoyé l'écran avant qu'on ne puisse plus l'échanger.  
Evidemment, aujourd'hui je suis furax..... car cet écran est vraiment beau tant en esthétique qu'en qualité d'affichage.... et la fonction de rotation m'aurait été très utile.

Quand à juger sans savoir..... désolée.... je ne faisais que constater tout simplement....
Par contre à présent, je sais !!!  Le support français de Samsung est de loin le plus NUL de ceux auxquels j'ai eu affaire ! Et je suis gentille !  
Et si tu veux voir le mail de leur réponse.... c'est édifiant !  

Enfin merci quand même de ta réponse, elle pourra servir à d'autres....
Et bonne année 2007 !


----------



## Andine (3 Janvier 2007)

vincetlse a dit:


> effectivement, il suffit de télécharcher le logiciel Magic Tune pour OS X sur le site de Samsung.



Bonjour Vincetlse  
Il suffit de le télécharger en effet.... mais il n'y a aucune précision nulle part sur la doc..., les fournisseurs ne sont pas au courant et encore moins le support de Samsung France ! Indéniablement incompétents comme tu dis !
Sans compter que puisqu'il existe finalement.... pourquoi n'est-il pas fourni sur le CD ?

Donc précision importante pour télécharger Magic Tune : une fois sur le site de Samsung.com,  ne choisissez surtout pas le pays ! Si vous vous connectez sur le site en français.... pas de download pour mac ! (Je viens de revérifier au cas où entretemps, ils auraient mis à jour !)
Mais aucune autre indication ni lien et surtout pas que le logiciel existe ! De plus le support répond que celui-ci n'existe que pour PC !!! Et si vous faites une recherche avec les mots magic tune sur le site du support en français..... aucun article ne correspond à votre demande.... encore plus fort !
*Donc bien prendre le lien fourni par Chartz !*
Il faut rester sur le site Samsung.com..... De plus le site est extremement lent.... les pages mettent parfois plus d'une minute à s'afficher et j'ai l'adsl !

Sans compter que sur le site, pour ce moniteur, il est précisé qu'en appuyant sur le bouton on obtient le réglage OSD de Magic Tune.... mais en fait, tant que le logiciel n'est pas installé, on obtient seulement un réglage de styles d'affichage : sport, game, texte, internet, etc... Et aucun autre réglage.

Bon voilà l Encore merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## chartz (22 Mars 2007)

Le logiciel MagicTune (v. 5) est désormais compatible avec tous les Mac, y compris le Mac Mini Intel.

Rappel du lien :

http://www.samsung.com/Products/Monitors/magictune/magictune_05s.htm


----------



## Andine (10 Avril 2007)

chartz a dit:


> Le logiciel MagicTune (v. 5) est désormais compatible avec tous les Mac, y compris le Mac Mini Intel.




Bonsoir Chartz
et merci de l'info 
Même si réponse tardive cause voyage....
@+
Andine


----------

